# Snow Joe 24V-SS13-WR-24-Volt Snow Shovel



## CT Joe Homeowner (12 mo ago)

I purchased this online because I was looking for something light & small to clear the deck off. I was also thinking it would be good for the front steps & walkway. Whoever designed the way the chute blows snow definitely did not put much thought into it. Unless there is absolutely no wind blowing, you will probably get 80% of all the snow you are trying to remove..to blow up in the air & right back on top of you. I looked like a snowman after using it for about 2 min & tried adjusting the angle & direction while using it. The videos make it look like the snow does not get on you, but that is not the case. I was considering just throwing it away. All it needs is some type of a lip at the top of the chute to redirect the snow from going straight up in the air. I used a leftover piece of a 4"x4" pvc hollow fence post. I cut 2 flat sides off and was left with a 4"x 4" angle piece. I attached it to the inside of the chute full width with self tapping screws. Once I used it, all the snow now blew in front of me. I realized I did not need a full 4" extension, so I cut 2 more inches off the angle piece so the snow hits a 4"x2" pvc angle. It works fine now. If I had the materials handy, I might have just used a piece of 4" pvc pipe & cut it in half & attached a piece full width 13" long across the top of the chute so the snow would just roll off it in front of the machine smoother. Either way, if you don't attach something to the top of the chute...plan on looking like a snowman if you run this for more than 2 minutes.


----------

